# Best cube for speedcubing



## cubemastergeneral (Feb 1, 2009)

Hey, im new to cubing, and i am now looking on some sites for faster cubes. does anyone have any suggestions on brands or sites?  :confused: 
Im looking now at a speedcube and a goldcube. they both say speed, although the gold one is DIY, and the other grip/no slip one is not. which one do you reccomend? they are both 3x3x3


----------



## fanwuq (Feb 1, 2009)

Woah!!!
Awesome name!
I made it a year ago for a friend that doesn't cube.
That name is now reserved for someone who hasn't touched a cube for the longest time at my school.

If you want to keep that name, quit cubing. (just kidding, you can be cubemastergeneral') 
' stands for inverse. 

go the speedsolving wiki.
I also recommend cubefreak.net for learning.

This thread belongs in introduction, hardware, or beginner's section.


----------



## byu (Feb 1, 2009)

Welcome to the forums. If you want a good speedcube, get a DIY. I would actually suggest this cube from cube4you or a Type A from PuzzleProz.


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 1, 2009)

The type As from puzzleproz pop all the time, but it's my favourite cube since it is my only speedcube ...


----------



## JohnnyA (Feb 1, 2009)

The puzl cube is amazing, probably good for any cuber.


----------



## kaixax555 (Feb 1, 2009)

Everybody has their own definition of their best speedcube. My best speedcube is Type D with Type A core.


----------



## cubemastergeneral (Feb 1, 2009)

K, thank you people. I was wondering, i just bought a speed cube (two accually, a gold 1 and a white 1) did i make a good choice? the gold one is a DIY, the other 1 is not


----------



## hippofluff (Feb 1, 2009)

old black type A is the best, as for the gold cube I will assume it is type b, and type b is not good, the white one may be good though, what type is it?


----------



## cubemastergeneral (Feb 1, 2009)

i honestly dont know. i think its a, but not possitive  how do i find out?


----------



## Thompson (Feb 1, 2009)

Well if you upload some pictures we could tell easily. Check what colour the core of the cube is. If it's yellow it's probably a type A. Red = Type E.


----------



## cubemastergeneral (Feb 1, 2009)

thanks, here are the pics i have of the 2

here is the gold one, its a link, and it will take you to ebay, but here is the pic. is it a good type for speedcubing? 







here is the link to the other one:

http://cgi.ebay.com/White-3x3-Professional-COMPETITION-Rubik-Type-B-Cube_W0QQitemZ220348746311QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item220348746311&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50

this one IS a type B, but it is non slip grip on the stickers. good choice on either? which one is better for speedcubing?


----------



## cubemastergeneral (Feb 1, 2009)

thanks, here are the pics i have of the 2

here is the gold one, its a link, and it will take you to ebay, but here is the pic. is it a good type for speedcubing? 

http://cgi.ebay.com/3X3X3-GOLD-SPEED...1|293:1|294:50

here is the link to the other one:

http://cgi.ebay.com/White-3x3-Profe...W0QQitemZ220348746311QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_De faultDomain_0?hash=item220348746311&_trksid=p3286. c0.m14&_trkparms=72:1205|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318| 301:1|293:1|294:50

this one IS a type B, but it is non slip grip on the stickers. good choice on either? which one is better for speedcubing?


----------



## Unknown.soul (Feb 2, 2009)

Don't buy the first one, those don't turn well ( not because it's a Type B, but the paint is on the inside). The second one is a Type F, not a Type B. Those are pretty light and it's much better than the first one.


----------



## cubemastergeneral (Feb 2, 2009)

okay, thanks, but i already bought that first one, i already bought both. but the gold one is more for looks, not for speed. thats why i got both. thanks though. ummmmm.... what do the different types mean? which type is the fastest? how many types are there?


----------



## JTW2007 (Feb 2, 2009)

I like C, but for a beginner, I'd go with A. Popular, easy to assemble, good all around. The gold one is probably type B, so I'd stay away.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 2, 2009)

cubemastergeneral said:


> does anyone have any suggestions on brands or sites?


*You*'re the self-proclaimed cube master. *You* should tell *us*. Or is your name a presumptuous lie?


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 2, 2009)

Hey cubemastergeneral. you're a cubemastergeneral, please tell us . Why did you call yourself cubemastergeneral? I think a type d with type a core might be good although I haven't tried it before.


----------



## cubemastergeneral (Feb 2, 2009)

hey robert, i called myself the cubemaster because i am the cubemaster. ive only been able to do it for a week, but i can already do it in under a minute! i also started a cube club. i have done the cube over 200 times! (estimate, but its over 100, stopped counting at 100, and now probably at 200 or over!) so i am a cubemaster. i am now just getting a cube that will go faster so i can get it in over a minute. does anyone have any suggestions for speedcubing sites? i have one, but kinda hard to understand; cubestation.co.uk ; but does anyone have more?


----------



## JTW2007 (Feb 3, 2009)

Try cubefreak.net, cubewhiz.com, thepublicvoid.com (my favorite), cutex.info, and stefan-pochmann.de/spocc/.


----------



## bichettereds (Feb 3, 2009)

cubemastergeneral said:


> hey robert, i called myself the cubemaster because i am the cubemaster. ive only been able to do it for a week, but i can already do it in under a minute! i also started a cube club. i have done the cube over 200 times! (estimate, but its over 100, stopped counting at 100, and now probably at 200 or over!) so i am a cubemaster. i am now just getting a cube that will go faster so i can get it in over a minute. does anyone have any suggestions for speedcubing sites? i have one, but kinda hard to understand; cubestation.co.uk ; but does anyone have more?



Under a minute !?!
Over 200 times !?!
Holy ****! Watch out Erik... LOL

Im not sure your aware of this, but many of the people in this forum avg under 20 seconds. But congrats on your progress... youve come to the right place if you want to get better.


BTW- why are you looking for a cube so you can get it in OVER a minute if your already UNDER a minute?


----------



## fanwuq (Feb 3, 2009)

StefanPochmann said:


> cubemastergeneral said:
> 
> 
> > does anyone have any suggestions on brands or sites?
> ...



You haven't read my post?

It's reserved for someone who did not touch the cube for the longest time. He is a master for being able to escape this addiction. 
Also in the old American cabinet, the Post Master General was a member. But now he is no longer part of the cabinet. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/United_States_Postmaster_General

Hence, the cube master general is also useless and is no longer part of the cubing community.

That's how my friend and I made up the name. I'm not sure what this "cubemastergeneral" is.


----------



## cubemastergeneral (Feb 3, 2009)

oh, REALLY sorry, i cant do it in uder a minute, but under 2. probably 1.5 minutes. sorry, typo


----------



## cubemastergeneral (Feb 3, 2009)

hey fanwup, dont get too off topic please! but just to end this discussion, so we dont go on and on and get in trouble for off topic discossions, i honestly dont know what u r trying to say. if you want to talk to me, please private msg me so i dont get in trouble for off topic discussions. please send me a msg if you want to continue.
__________________________________________________________
~{OFF TOPIC DISCUSSIONS, PLEASE MOVE DISCUSSION}~ Conciquence forum move!


----------



## julesv (Feb 3, 2009)

And please use the edit function... I think you should be boasting a bit less on how you are the cube master or something. I'm not very good myself, but I'll keep modest when I reach the sub-30's.


----------



## JLarsen (Feb 3, 2009)

byu said:


> Welcome to the forums. If you want a good speedcube, get a DIY. I would actually suggest this cube from cube4you or a Type A from PuzzleProz.



I bought that. 1 week ago, probably 3 weeks left till it gets here

Heres a review of that cube ;http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9hvppVDXu4

It looks promising.


----------



## fanwuq (Feb 3, 2009)

cubemastergeneral said:


> hey fanwup, dont get too off topic please! but just to end this discussion, so we dont go on and on and get in trouble for off topic discossions, i honestly dont know what u r trying to say. if you want to talk to me, please private msg me so i dont get in trouble for off topic discussions. please send me a msg if you want to continue.
> __________________________________________________________
> ~{OFF TOPIC DISCUSSIONS, PLEASE MOVE DISCUSSION}~ Conciquence forum move!



1. Chill. Just sharing my experiences with a different sort of cube master general...
2. Spell words correctly.
3.
Here's the best speedcube and the cube for you.
http://www.mefferts.com/products/details.php?lang=en&category=13&id=220
The cube master needs the mastercube. Coincidentally, this is probably one of the only cubes people can agree on. Everyone I know who got a Meffert's 4x4 agree it is their best 4x4. For 3x3, you will not get any agreements. Any cube is fine. Sub-1 minute should be easy, you will get there in probably a week or even less. I got there within 2 weeks. I suggest lar5.com/cube
Read the paragraph on fingertricks. That cut my times in half within 10 minutes.

You've described why you are the cube master, but not the cube master general.


----------



## cubemastergeneral (Feb 5, 2009)

i just got the gold type a (i thingk) today, and it pops really easily! just pull a little bit a boom! a piece flies off! what should i do? tried diff tightnesses, still pops, no matter how tight. help please?


----------



## Kickflip1993 (Feb 5, 2009)

cubemastergeneral said:


> i just got the gold type a (i thingk) today, and it pops really easily! just pull a little bit a boom! a piece flies off! what should i do? tried diff tightnesses, still pops, no matter how tight. help please?



you got a type b

the worst 3x3 you can get


----------



## cubemastergeneral (Feb 5, 2009)

oh, thanks. but that stinks though. im getting a speedcube type f soon though, that should be better.


----------



## cubemastergeneral (Feb 5, 2009)

cubemastergeneral said:


> oh, thanks. but that stinks though. im getting a speedcube type f soon though, that should be better.



 is the type f better for speed cubing?


----------



## JTW2007 (Feb 5, 2009)

Yes. too short


----------



## bamman1108 (Feb 6, 2009)

Since you got the type B for the color, I'd get a set of chrome stickers from www.cubesmith.com I just got some for my 4x4x4 cube and they look amazing (except for half a blue I screwed up on).

A popping type B seems strange. I'd expect them so be amazingly stiff. If you still want to use it, try and remove the paint from the onside of the cube, and I'm not sure if it's possible, but remove the center caps. They may be glued, in which case you need an xacto knife.

The type F should be MUCH better. It should hold you off till at least sub-40 averages.


----------



## JTW2007 (Feb 6, 2009)

I can sub-25 a type F, and I'm pretty slow, so 40s can't be the cutoff.


----------



## cubemastergeneral (Feb 8, 2009)

ok, thanks, the gold one was a DIY, i have taken off the capes and tightened, but then it was too tight and popped more, then a little bit looser, still popping, then looser, looser, bla, bla, bla, still popping! but a type F is on its way, not DIY, but the stickers are grip, and have a texture that makes it easier to hold on to. should the type F be better for speed Cubing?


----------



## Unknown.soul (Feb 8, 2009)

A Type F is still considered a DIY despite being sold assembled.


----------



## cubemastergeneral (Feb 8, 2009)

okay, is F better for speed solving?


----------



## samsung4123 (Feb 8, 2009)

Yes type Fs are awesome


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Feb 8, 2009)

Seriously type F?
I hate that cube
Type E ftw


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 8, 2009)

Joy cubes own all


----------



## samsung4123 (Feb 8, 2009)

And Edison owns Joy.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Feb 8, 2009)

samsung4123 said:


> And Edison owns Joy.



*glare* Grrrr...


----------



## StachuK1992 (Feb 8, 2009)

Cube4You Transparent(blue) type C
I've used this cube for 5 comps so far in 3x3 and OH
I've done a few thousand solves on this, lubed it 10 times, solved underwater, in shower, etc. and it still works the same as it did when I got it:amazing!
Plus, tension never needs changed(haven't in 4 months).


----------



## rahulkadukar (Feb 8, 2009)

Well after you buy a DIY make sure that you lube it and you will then get a true Speedcube. Silicone spray is the best.


----------



## cubemastergeneral (Feb 8, 2009)

Please do net get too off topic

what does OH mean? is it a speed cube?


----------



## Odin (Feb 8, 2009)

cubemastergeneral said:


> Please do net get too off topic
> 
> what does OH mean? is it a speed cube?



OH means one hand. As in to solve a puzzle as fast as you can with one hand. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TPJ7qDyxWc


----------



## JTW2007 (Feb 9, 2009)

samsung4123 said:


> And Edison owns Joy.



And C owns Edison.


----------



## pcharles93 (Feb 9, 2009)

and F owns C. Now please stop and help the guy.

I personally am lost when it comes to which DIY I should concentrate on to make into my main speedcube. My main one right now is an old Type A. I have another A, C, and D which just don't compare to it. I'm just too lazy to break in the other 3. My A's are very fast. Same with C. D is just good, not great. It's only better at slice turns. So if I decide to change over to Roux, I'll use my D.


----------



## cubemastergeneral (Feb 10, 2009)

thanks for ALL your help, all of you! that makes me feel more confortable about the competition coming up, and knowing which cubes to buy and which to stay away from!


----------



## cubemastergeneral (Mar 28, 2009)

I just got 44th place in a competition with 51.90 seconds on a 3x3x3! I know it's not that fast, but I've only been able to do it for about a month or two


----------



## cubemastergeneral (Mar 28, 2009)

oh yeah, that may seem bad, but again, it was my first time and it was out of 65


----------



## Pietersmieters (Mar 28, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> Cube4You Transparent(blue) type C
> I've used this cube for 5 comps so far in 3x3 and OH
> I've done a few thousand solves on this, lubed it 10 times, solved underwater, in shower, etc. and it still works the same as it did when I got it:amazing!
> Plus, tension never needs changed(haven't in 4 months).



I thought you couldn't use a transparant cube at a competition because they give you a slight advantage:confused::confused::confused:


----------

